# Vorsicht bei Online-Händlern!



## adminCC (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte an dieser Stelle eure Aufmerksamkeit auf folgende Masche von Online-Händlern lenken, indem ich einfach beschreibe wie es mir mit der Firma itonlineshop.de Inh[ edit]  ergangen ist!

Ich habe die Internetseite itonlineshop.de durch Suchmaschinen gefunden und war von günstigen Preisen bei Restposten von EDV-Artikeln angetan!
Der gesunde Menschenverstand hätte mir sagen müssen, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen kann, aber man ist einfach nur gierig nach den besten Schnäppchen! Dabei ist mir auch durchgegangen, mir die AGB genauer anzusehen!
Ferner ließ ich mich hinreißen entgegen meiner Gewohnheit gegen Vorkasse zu zahlen!

So sei es! Ich bestellte Notebooks und weitere PC Komponenten am 03.02.2009 und bezahlte brav per Vorkasse! Die Lieferzeit sollte 1 Woche betragen! Das Geld wurde beim itcomputershop.de auch am 04.02.09 als eingegangen registriert und mein Status auf "Ware beim Lieferanten bestellt" gesetzt! Als ich nach 10 Tagen nichts von Herrn[ edit]  gehört hatte, versuchte ich mit ihm Kontakt aufzunehmen! Auf Mails wurde nicht geantwortet, auch die Eingangsbestätigung wurde verweigert! Als weitere Kontaktmöglichkeit wurde eine Faxnummer und eine Telefonnummer für 1,89 Euro/min. angeboten! Auf Faxe wurde nicht geantwortet, ebensowenig auf Briefpost! Auch mit der kostenpflichtigen Nummer lief man in eine teure Warteschleife, bis ohne Meldung aufgelegt wurde!

Jetzt begann ich mich mit den AGB auseinanderzusetzen! Hier nahm Herr[ edit]  sich das Recht heraus, bis zu 40 Tage sich mit der Lieferung der Ware Zeit lassen zu dürfen! Auch eine 10% Gebühr bei Auftragsrückgabe war vorgesehen! Normalerweise ist dies für Endverbraucher abmahnfähig, aber geschickterweise weist Herr [ edit]  darauf hin, nur Gewerbetreibende bedienen zu wollen! Das hierfür vom Besteller kein Nachweis angefordert wird, ist wohl nur ein Schönheitsfehler mit positiven Effekt für die Fa. itcomputershop.de! So drängt er auch Endverbraucher in die Schiene Gewerbetreibende mit eingeschränktem Rückgaberecht!

In anderen Foren habe ich dann gelesen, dass wohl niemand Ware von itcomputershop bekommen hat! Daraufhin habe ich schriftlich auf Lieferung oder Rückzahlung der Vorkasse beharrt! Dies erfolgte per Fax mit Sendebestätigung! Auch hier keine Antwort! Nur mein Status im Shop stand plötzlich auf "Storno"!
Das Geld habe ich unter Abzug von mehr als 10% Abzug zurück erhalten!!!

Das ist die moderne Methode ohne Gegenleistung an unser Geld zu kommen! Böse Zungen könnten behaupten, es liegt hier nie eine Absicht vor wirklich Ware zu liefern! Es scheint so zu sein, das Kunden solange ignoriert werden bis sie kurz vor der Einschaltung von Anwälten und Kripo stehen, um dann die in den AGB legalisierten Stornogebühren sich zu bedienen!

Ich hoffe Vielen mit diesem Beitrag bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen zu haben, ob er Ware bei diesem oder ähnlichen Online-Händlern bestellt!


----------



## 8of10 (13 November 2012)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag, die Bedingungen klingen genau wie die des onlineshops restposten-insolvenzwaren24.de, bei dem ich glücklicherweise die AGBs sorgfältig gelesen habe und nun - nicht zuletzt wegen dieses Beitrags doch nicht bestellen werde.


----------



## Goblin (14 November 2012)

Der Beitrag ist fast VIER Jahre alt


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2012)

Was sagt uns das? Auch alte Beiträge bringen suchende User zum Denken und schützen sie vor Fehlern.
Kein Grund zu spotten!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 November 2012)

8of10 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag, die Bedingungen klingen genau wie die des onlineshops restposten-insolvenzwaren24.de, bei dem ich glücklicherweise die AGBs sorgfältig gelesen habe und nun - nicht zuletzt wegen dieses Beitrags doch nicht bestellen werde.


 
Die Domain gibt es nicht, es gibt nur resposten-insolvenzwaren24.de, für die derzeit bei Google geworben wird. Die Geschäftsadresse ist ein Bürodienstleister, aber kein Lager und der Geschäftsführer ein junger freiwilliger Feuerwehrmann. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß der GF des Ladens selbst an die Lieferungen der Ware glaubt und nichts Böses ahnt. Wenn man den Laden länger betreiben wollte, würde man den Rechtschreibfehler im Domainnamen ändern.

Das Bankkonto lag vor fünf Tagen bei der VR-Bank Fläming eG.

Nebelwolf


----------

